# Best DSLR for £300?



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm looking to upgrade my canon 350D and I have a budget of £300,
What's the best I can get for my money?
Cheers
Sam


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

How about he Nikon d3200. Versatile camera with great reviews, common camera which shows something good about it


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Personally i'd stick with Canon and just buy a body, you can then continue to use your current lenses etc so you will get much more camera for your money within your budget. Maybe a 700D?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking the same shiny, I've not really got a lot of lenses though tbh honest hahha I only have 2! But I am looking at getting some new ones


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

You can pick up a nice second hand 7d for that money which is a massive upgrade from a 350d. It's not the newest of canons line but a very capable camera still!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Definitely go second hand with a bigger upgrade, not sure on the current market but 7d /5d etc would be what you want to aim at


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As stated at this point of only two lenses if they came as a kit you could still switch camps but once into a dslr brand your best sticking with it as you have gotten used to the interface your current lenses will work the next body etc.

As stated look for a good second hand body, if you have fancied Infrared photography and your keeping the old camera instead of lens filters you could get the old camera body converted to infrared by having the filter on the sensor removed.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

A Canon 700D body brand new from HDEW, based in England. £299.99.
I have bought from them before with no issues, a great company to deal with.
You can even place your order by phone if you prefer.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I've just ordered a Nikon 3300 for the missus from hdew. They get good reviews online, so fingers crossed.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

A great company to deal with, items come well packaged and most have 3 yr warranties.
You won't be disappointed


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Cheers i will definitely have. A look now  thanks guys


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

What about the Nikon D5300?? Is it worth the money or is the canon better?
It looks similar to the canon 700D


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Definitely with the others who've said buy used -look at wex photographic, I've bought 2 used bodies from them, both in unbelievably good condition (they scored both as 9 but I couldn't see a mark on either).

As for what to get, from a 350d either the 5 or 7 would be a massive upgrade, or maybe a 60d if you're not that confident - bit easier to use than the 7d, and much easier than the 5d (you'll quickly get used to either if you use them regularly).

Depends what you're shooting - for fast moving things, the 7 or 60 are the way to go, if you like portraits and landscapes, the 5d.

Hope that helps :thumb:

Oh, and as for lenses, save up for a 70-200 f4 L. Superb lens and if you can get a good deal, it'll hold almost all of its value. Best value lens canon make (EF mount too, so fits all their digital bodies)


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I got Canon 100d last year, it's awesome!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Well I ended up getting a canon 750D for Christmas, my other half treated me so was a win win really! Not got round to using it properly yet, but I'm going to have a drive out one day in the car and get some pics  some with and some without the car in them


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

That's a very nice bit of kit! Lucky you & well done to the other half!


----------



## fad460 (Dec 30, 2015)

Look for D5100. It's great!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Gonna throw a spanner in the works and say a full frame canon 5D mki

Can get them for sub £300


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

matt-rudd said:


> How about he Nikon d3200. Versatile camera with great reviews, common camera which shows something good about it


Agree on this. Great value DSLR.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

He's got one guys, read the post a few up


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

tigerspill said:


> Agree on this. Great value DSLR.


Went for the D3300 instead while they was doing cashback!


----------



## dave7368 (Feb 11, 2010)

bigalc said:


> A Canon 700D body brand new from HDEW, based in England. £299.99.
> I have bought from them before with no issues, a great company to deal with.
> You can even place your order by phone if you prefer.


Are HDEW legit? anyone know if they have a shop/showroom in the UK or are they a pay them your money company and your goods will be sent from Hong Kong or the US? have read negative reports about companies like that, for instance when things are faulty or break down, companies like Canon UK for example won't repair and can't replace because they are not official UK goods, but checking out their site a 5D Mklll is over £700 cheaper than Wex !! I'm all for a bargain, but would be concerned about returning faulty goods and after sales service to give them £1500 for a new camera..


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Hdew get nothing but good reviews. Apparently they pay the import duty for you and offer their own 2 or 3 year guarantee. They import the camera, open up the box, pop in an English handbook and a plug for the charger. I was a bit apprehensive before using them but found nothing but good reviews, so went with them myself.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes they are legit, willows dad describes it well, also look at ...portus digital.....based in portugal.
It's were a lot of self employed photographers buy their gear.
I have not used portus but the reviews are great.
Have used HDEW and can't fault them.
Give them a call and they will explain what they are all about.
Go to their home page and read "about us"
Based in Surrey 

Remember lenses dont need plugs.
They are all built in the same place but the UK tax is hefty


----------



## dave7368 (Feb 11, 2010)

thats reassuring to know, i am thinking of upgrading my 60D soon...


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Sounds like grey imports - as above, Canon may not support them in the case if any issues. If you trust the sellers guarantee then go for it, it's legal :thumb:


dave7368 said:


> thats reassuring to know, i am thinking of upgrading my 60D soon...


I started with a 60D too (still have it), went the used route for upgrades - got a 7 and then a 5D in pretty much as-new condition from wex for much less than a new body. Not sure I'd buy new again, there's nothing compelling in the new ones to make me want to spend 000s when I can get perfectly good photos from something costing much less!


----------



## dave7368 (Feb 11, 2010)

MagpieRH said:


> Sounds like grey imports - as above, Canon may not support them in the case if any issues. If you trust the sellers guarantee then go for it, it's legal :thumb:
> 
> I started with a 60D too (still have it), went the used route for upgrades - got a 7 and then a 5D in pretty much as-new condition from wex for much less than a new body. Not sure I'd buy new again, there's nothing compelling in the new ones to make me want to spend 000s when I can get perfectly good photos from something costing much less!


yep, i've bought used equipment from wex, in fact i get most of my stuff from them, but HDEW have new 5DMklll for less cash than used ones at wex, so i think for the sake of £1500 it's worth a gamble, they have a UK address and phone number, so you have UK contacts, i don't think i would be too concerned now using them...


----------

